# Circuito electrico Jbl charge 3



## Medicina2004 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola, alguien puede conseguir el esquema elctronico del parlante jbl charge 3? estuve buscando por la web y no lo pude encontrar. tengo problemas que no carga. Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 9, 2018)

Quizas te sirva
JBL Charge 3 Battery Replacement

Manual de servicio
JBL CHARGE 3 Service Manual


----------

